# Can Birds sense bad weather ?



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

We are expecting a humdinger of a storm later this evening / night / tomorrow it is already quite windy, 

Zippy is on my shoulder he has been for most of the day and he won't budge his crest has been up for most of the day and he has been doing his flock call chirp as well , he is constantly asking for scrotches as well hehehe , He is not usually this clingy just wondering is this is common behaviour when there is really bad weather


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Tequila has been much the same, and he just went off to roost! it's 16:20 at the moment, and there are no birds outside either.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it is instinctual for birds to be sensitive to the weather. In the wild they would need to stay aware so they can find shelter before a storm blows through.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I am in west sussex right on the seafront , it's already quite windy , your right about there being no birds even the seagulls have disappeared .... 

am trying to get zippy into his cage as he is getting a bit agitated now


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm in Plymouth at the seafront too, I'm a bit scared because my building is very old. Good luck to you and Ziggy and stay safe


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree. I'm pretty sure all animals can sense when bad weather is coming


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't say I've ever noticed a difference with my 'tiels however quite often I do with the horses. They get pretty frisky! I'm sure birds can sense it. Animals are incredibly sensitive. I have a (very) bad hip and it lets me know when rain or snow is approaching 24-36 hours ahead of time, even up to 48 hours for winter storms. It has never failed me. It's amazing, really.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

It's not just bad weather. A few years ago there was an earthquake off the coast some 140km away and the cat I had at the time reacted to it long before I felt the tremor.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

My flock has been very very quite since the afternoon too! So much so that I thought they could be sick. Then my sister called me saying that it's on all the international news that the UK will get hit by bad storms and now their eerie calm makes sense! Glad I'm not the one who had weird birdies today.
Let's hope it's not gonna hit too hard and good luck everyone!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hope you all are ok in that storm, I've been hearing about it from friends I have there! I know my tiels always are more skittish when a storm is coming. In fact one day it was sunny and Starlight was just screaming like crazy and pacing her cage non stop I wondered what on earth was up with her, tried to give her a treat, let her out, and she just wouldn't calm down, 2 hours later we got a huge thunderstorm! Smart lil thing!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

thankfully the storm has more or less passed , still a bit windy but we have blue skies and sunshine again, loads of tree's down and zippy is his usual noisy self yelling for his breakfast lol, 

zippy was really unsettled during the storm , so I had to sit by his cage for a bit this was at 3am so am tired now lol

hope my fellow Brits got thru the storm safely


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I guess the worst part was further south from here... We had loads of rain so the road to the next village is flooded but no thunderstorms... I hope all the south ladies are OK 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

We live right on the beach in Norfolk & Otway paid no attention to the weather at all. She was more interested in abusing her perch & winking her bottom at everyone so while others were battening down the hatches she bucked the trend & laid an egg.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Fweet said:


> We live right on the beach in Norfolk & Otway paid no attention to the weather at all. She was more interested in abusing her perch & winking her bottom at everyone so while others were battening down the hatches she bucked the trend & laid an egg.


Fearless lol. All is well in sunny Devon this fine morning


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Fweet said:


> We live right on the beach in Norfolk & Otway paid no attention to the weather at all. She was more interested in abusing her perch & winking her bottom at everyone so while others were battening down the hatches she bucked the trend & laid an egg.


hahaha zippy was restless all night, I'm right on the seafront and to be honest I did not sleep to well either, He is back to his normal self today ie ignoring me and doing his own thing .


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko doesn't care about storms a bit. He sleeps through them. 

I've never noticed him reacting to potential bad weather, either.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I definitely believe birds can sense bad weather. All animals can, really. And they always seem to sense it way before us slow humans do.


----------

